# Photo Project idea: One Day in a ___(profession)'s Life



## LaineAp (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey, y'all! The idea is really simple: 

to show, present (with a little bit of a description, if you're feeling yourself verbally as well) *one day* in the life of a concrete profession's representative. A simple day, like every other day. 

Yeah, by that I mean, e.g., 
_One Day in a Dentist's Life, 
One Day in a Dog Walker's Life,
One Day in a Gardener's Life, 
One Day in a Governor's Life_ ... etc.

The idea is to present the rhythm, the routine, the happenings of  regular day in the person's life.


----------



## beds (Nov 20, 2011)

well i am a prison officer in the uk.

My day starts usually by unlocking my wing, theres 5 officers and 81 prisoners, we unlock and they do whatever they need to do, shower etc.
about an hour later they all go off to their prison jobs and the wing is quieter with just cleaners out.

i will at this time go into my music studio which i run on my wing, i employ a team of 5 prisoners who are learning sound and audio production, we set this studio up without any funding from the prison, we wrote to trust funds and charitys that help prisoners and we now have a fully functional studio. All the while they are keen to learn, im happy to help them, hopefully some will go on and lead a crime free life when released.

when they prisoners return from work they all collect there food, which isnt to bad actually, although they all moan about it. Then we lock them up, in the evenings and weekend they are let out to associate, play pool, cards, go gym etc

and that pretty much sums my job up, obviously it sounds easy and for the most part it is, however there is bad moments like fighting, stabbings, cell fires, deaths etc which balances it out!

unfortunately its not possible to take photos in the prison!


----------



## LaineAp (Nov 20, 2011)

beds said:


> well i am a prison officer in the uk.
> 
> My day starts usually by unlocking my wing, theres 5 officers and 81 prisoners, we unlock and they do whatever they need to do, shower etc.
> about an hour later they all go off to their prison jobs and the wing is quieter with just cleaners out.
> ...



This was very interesting to read and I think it's hell of an interesting job, I hear about the actual life in the prison for the first time. 
Too bad you can not use a visual material, but law is law. 

Thank you so much about participating!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 20, 2011)

beds said:


> well i am a prison officer in the uk.
> 
> My day starts usually by unlocking my wing, theres 5 officers and 81 prisoners, we unlock and they do whatever they need to do, shower etc.
> about an hour later they all go off to their prison jobs and the wing is quieter with just cleaners out.
> ...




Do you get any bands to come in and record ?


----------



## beds (Nov 20, 2011)

I organised for a local singer songwriter 'Gareth Icke' (youtube him) to come in and the prisoners recorded a live album for him, they then mixed it and mastered it and we gave him a load of copys. They did a good job


----------



## LaineAp (Nov 20, 2011)

beds said:


> I organised for a local singer songwriter 'Gareth Icke' (youtube him) to come in and the prisoners recorded a live album for him, they then mixed it and mastered it and we gave him a load of copys. They did a good job



That's amazing! Great opportunities they have in their community!


----------



## beds (Nov 20, 2011)

i think he has played a few gigs in the netherlands as well, i know he tours Germany most years


----------

